# Mondo-rescue

## Josuke

Colgo l'occasione per chiedervi una informazione..qualcuno è riuscito a far andare mondo-rescue? smebra che la gentoo non sia simpatica a questo programma e credo che sia un problema non mio ma proprio di mondo-rescue..ma non si sa mai..se qualcuno lo ha fatto funzionare correttamente faccia un fischio

----------

## fatez

ho perso giorni, .. che dico settimane a cercare di far andare mondo-rescue. Sono iscritto alla mailing list di Hugo (eh il mega capo di mondo.rescue) ricevo quindi giornalmente tutto quello che viene migliorato al programma... ma sembra che il devfs non venga supportato al 100% quindi ciccia.  :Twisted Evil: 

sto cercando un programma alternativo che possa farmi un buon back-up e masterizzarlo su cd magari.. fatemi sapere plz!

byez

----------

## cerri

dump  :Wink: 

----------

## Josuke

hahah fatez ti sei deciso finalmente he? Comunque..il punto è..non va a noi o non va a nessuno? è questo che vorrei capire...

ora magari dirò una eresia...ma dump non è solo per ext2/3 ?

----------

## cerri

 *Josuke wrote:*   

> ora magari dirò una eresia...ma dump non è solo per ext2/3 ?

 

Si.

----------

## Josuke

He io ho ext 3 solo in una macchina nelle altre due ho reiserfs quindi non fa al caso mio...comunque sono fiducioso per mondo-rescue mi piace come programma...secondo me la prossima versione supporterà la gentoo...perchè mi sembra quindi di aver capito che ora come ora non c'è modo di farlo andare su questa distro    :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

